# More Bacon!



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Bacon were on sale again (I hate the sale price, but what ya gonna do?) so the canner be up an runnin taday. 

It's 3 degree's right now with a 10 ta 15 mph wind. Sun be shinnin though! Good day ta do some cannin an get a bit more meat stocked.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

Out of curiosity, what was the sale price? I've been seeing $3.50/pack here in Ohio.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

This were 3 a pound what usually goes now fer nearly 4.50. Thin ya gotta watch be weight. Some companies have cut there packages down ta 12 oz!


----------



## Alfred_E_Neuman (Dec 5, 2014)

I ran out of my bacon last week. 
Have to use the store bought stuff. Just not the same. But I must admit no ones fault but mine. I was eating it nearly every day with eggs, toast and coffee.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

AdmiralD7S said:


> Out of curiosity, what was the sale price? I've been seeing $3.50/pack here in Ohio.


The IGA here sells a 10 lb box on sale, it's 26.10. I think it's a little over $32 when not on sale.

We buy that after we run out of bacon that we made. We split it into 1 LB packages, wrap or vacuum seal, & freeze it. It's thick cut and kind of smoky. Pretty good. I don't know the brand name.


----------

